# NS Bikes



## Ruckus99ss (Aug 31, 2014)

The Trek dealer I go to just started carrying NS bikes. Was able to land a deal on a 2014 NS Metropolis 2. This thing is fun, brings me back 15 years ago to when I had my T1 Barcode


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice! Good choice. ; ) 

I never had a Barcode, but I had an American-made Hoffman Taj. And later I had a T1 Garrett Byrnes. ; )


----------

